# Wax Removal Tip - Help! :)



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

You know those meltable wax tarts you burn in a holder with a tealight? Yeah, I spilled the whole liquid wax mess on my (finished) kitchen table! Aside from scraping it , does anyone have an idea as to how to get the dried wax off? 

Although I like the "Autumn Harvest" scent, I think I would rather not have it all over the table! LOL


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Put ice cubes (in a baggie, since it's a finished table) on the wax until it becomes brittle. Use a plastic scraper to pop the wax off - a credit card works pretty well for this. Once the wax is off, buff the table to finish removing the last bits of wax - there shouldn't be much left to buff off. HTH!


----------



## vickie (Aug 8, 2002)

You can also fold a brown paper bag in half and place it on wax and iron the bag. it will pull the wax to the bag you may have to change bag a few times. This works great if the wax is on the carpet.
Vickie


----------

